# Effect of Certain Foodin the number of Fry Produced



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

*Effect of Certain Food in the number of Fry Produced*

South Jersey Guppy Group (Fancy Guppies) Specializing in championship show guppies

*Experiments with Guppy Foods*

_*by Dr. E. C. & Associates*_

The following statistics are the results of an extensive series of test run by *Drs. Larr, Johns *and *Tobins*. To determine which kinds of foods would cause female guppies to drop the largest number of fry.

Each test group consisted of three pairs of adult guppies which were fed only the one kind of food- - and no others—during the 120 day test period. Each tank of test fish were fed three times a day: morning, noon and afternoon (4 pm.). The dry food tests consisted of alternate feedings of regular and flake food; the regular food being a 50/50 mix of two leading brands of dry food; the flake foods being a 50/50 mix of two leading brands of flake foods. (Since these tests were conducted. Another brand of dry food has been tested which fits between #5 and #6 for production of young.)

FOOD TEST NUMBER 6642 (LARR, JOHNS, ROBINS)

* FOOD TOTAL No. of Fry*

1: Earthworms, chopped *178 * 
2: Earthworms, chopped frozen *164 * 
3: Beef heart * 143 *
4: Tubifex * 141 *
5: Brine Shrimp, Hatched * 101 *
6: Gordon’s Formula (Liver) * 79 *
7: Brine Shrimp, Adult Frozen * 76 *
8: Dry Food, flake & regular *52 * 
9: Freeze-dry (brine shrimp & tubifex)* 40 *
10: Leaf lettuce _* 37 *_
11: Peas 28 
12: Farina * 18 *
13: White worms * 16 *
14: Oat Meal * 12 *
15: Bran * 9 * 
16: Bread * 6 * 

All low producing pairs were given earthworms at the end of the above test and all quickly gave results as in # 1

17: Earthworms and dry food *194 *
18: Earthworms, beef heart and lettuce *221* 
In the testing of beef heart it was found that feeding this material, even every other day, prolonged the guppy’s life from 25% to 50%.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I don't see is if these numbers belongs to only one drop or two.

The health & vitality of both females and drops appear not to be tested either. It would be interesting to know that too.


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Other research indicate that food rich is fatty acids (found in many live food including worms) increase the number of fry per drop. I personally saw an increase of at least 50% in the number of fry my females dropped after I started feeding them live BBS daily.


----------



## johnsteve (Sep 17, 2008)

hi


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Effect of Certain Food in the number of Fry Produced*

Thanks for the great article. My Belonesox just had 45 babies. I'm going to be in the need of lots of feeders and was just going to ask if anyone knew how to get larger broods. Earthworms it is!


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

the earthworms will be fo some good food , just dont forget the other vitamins all protein is not good, vitamins are great with the protein.


----------

